# Android and CWM not appearing on Moboot?



## Sheikboy (Oct 18, 2012)

Hi All,

So I previously uninstalled Android to free up some room on my tablet for LunaCE, however, I want to now reinstall Android.

Now, when I install android (standard install method: moboot + CWM + CM9 + gAPPS), Moboot only shows WebOS and WebOS recovery (no CyanogenMod 9 or ClockworkMod).

The install process DOES install Android though: It inflates all the packages.

I tried with various Nightlies and even the alpha build. Nothing. Am I doing something wrong here? Does LunaCE block the installation of CM9?

Sheikboy.


----------



## nuttaone (Jun 16, 2012)

When you attempted various nightlies did you ACMEuninstall first?


----------



## nevertells (Oct 29, 2011)

Sheikboy said:


> Hi All,
> 
> So I previously uninstalled Android to free up some room on my tablet for LunaCE, however, I want to now reinstall Android.
> 
> ...


You don't explain what LunaCE is. Is it some version of Linux or some other operating system that you installed along side WebOS?

The most likely reason not everything is installing is your /boot folder does not have enough space or you are using an old version of ACMEInstaller and did not add "update" to the file names you put in the cminstall folder. Please explain more about what you did so we can offer some suggestions.


----------



## Sheikboy (Oct 18, 2012)

Luna CE is the WebOS Community edition (It's basically a collection of speed improvements and usability tweaks, but it replaces the Palm Kernel, so i thought it might be relevant).

I acme uninstalled before every installation.

I used the most recent nightly, nightly from april which I had on my computer and alpha2. I added update but it didn't fix the problem. Im using ACMEInstaller2

EDIT

As of now, this is what is in my cminstall folder (copy paste file names)
moboot_0.3.5.zip
update-cm-9-20130120-NIGHTLY-tenderloin.zip
update-CWM6_tenderloin-20121215.zip
gapps-ics-20111230.zip

Plus ACMEInstaller 2 placed correctly


----------



## nuttaone (Jun 16, 2012)

+1 check the /boot partition and make sure it isn't full... max capacity approx 30mb

Maybe worth trying, remove update from beginning those files and use ACME3 instead...


----------



## Sheikboy (Oct 18, 2012)

How can I check the /boot? That might be it as i uninstalled and reinstalled Android a few times.

If not ill go ACME 3 and keep you posted

Edit

Tried ACME 3, no change.


----------



## nevertells (Oct 29, 2011)

nuttaone said:


> +1 check the /boot partition and make sure it isn't full... max capacity approx 30mb
> 
> Maybe worth trying, remove update from beginning those files and use ACME3 instead...


Just for the record, ACME3 does not care if "update" is added to the other file names, but Gapps must start with "update".

To check the /boot partition from WebOS, use Preware to install Internalz Pro.


----------



## Sheikboy (Oct 18, 2012)

Ok, checked.

It's 9.87 mb. That's not the problem I don't think


----------



## nevertells (Oct 29, 2011)

Sheikboy said:


> Ok, checked.
> 
> It's 9.87 mb. That's not the problem I don't think


Where did you get that number?


----------



## Sheikboy (Oct 18, 2012)

got to the /boot, long pressed and chose info. Is there another way I'm not aware of?

Edit

Just tried reinstalling everything using older versions of everything (the Alpha 2 method). Niet. I get the feeling something is off with my Touchpad. It's weird though, because I've installed ICS (this SAME build lol) before and it worked fine.


----------



## Sheikboy (Oct 18, 2012)

FIXED

I used ACMEUninstall, then used a Precompiled CM10 package. Not a CM9 solution, but at least I got Androidy goodness


----------



## nuttaone (Jun 16, 2012)

Glad to hear you sorted it...


----------



## nevertells (Oct 29, 2011)

Sheikboy said:


> got to the /boot, long pressed and chose info. Is there another way I'm not aware of?
> 
> Edit
> 
> Just tried reinstalling everything using older versions of everything (the Alpha 2 method). Niet. I get the feeling something is off with my Touchpad. It's weird though, because I've installed ICS (this SAME build lol) before and it worked fine.


Reason I asked was in your OP you stated you could not get CM installed. What app did you use to check properties? Using Root Explorer, I checked properties and it showed I had 6.83mb. However, when in the folder, it showed I only had a little over 3mb available. Not sure which number to trust, but I know a while back folks were having a problem installing twrp because there was not enough room in the /boot.


----------

